# Leontyne Price!



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I just listened to her Aida yesterday and I was FLOOORED. I knew she was regarded as one of the best Aidas so it's not like it was necessarily a surprise. But you know when something is hyped and praised and it doesn't quite reach your expectations, and that's definitely happened with certain operas or singers. 

But Leontyne Price delivered and then some. She WAS Aida. I was completely transfixed by her performance. I've heard her before, but it wasn't until yesterday that she really resonated with me. Can a single performance push a singer into your favorites list? Because I think she just did 

I have her Il Trovotore at home in plastic wrap, just having arrived last week. I look forward to digging in soon!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Her "Numi pieta"" and "O patria mia" are the benchmark of all others. Her richness and depth of tone are exemplary.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Sonata said:


> I just listened to her Aida yesterday and I was FLOOORED. I knew she was regarded as one of the best Aidas so it's not like it was necessarily a surprise. But you know when something is hyped and praised and it doesn't quite reach your expectations, and that's definitely happened with certain operas or singers.
> 
> But Leontyne Price delivered and then some. She WAS Aida. I was completely transfixed by her performance. I've heard her before, but it wasn't until yesterday that she really resonated with me. Can a single performance push a singer into your favorites list? Because I think she just did
> 
> I have her Il Trovotore at home in plastic wrap, just having arrived last week. I look forward to digging in soon!


Is the TROVATORE the 1970 version, with Domingo and Milnes? I have that; it's outstanding, and I don't think it's ever been surpassed, at least not in the stereo era.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Bellinilover said:


> Is the TROVATORE the 1970 version, with Domingo and Milnes? I have that; it's outstanding, and I don't think it's ever been surpassed, at least not in the stereo era.


That's the one! I can't wait.
I wish I had this:










It looks so pretty I'm drooling. But I've already bought most of the operas in there seperately. Oh well  The music is what matters most to me. Still have to get Tosca and Carmen


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

Her recording of the Verdi Requiem with HvK and La Scala Milan is an absolute standout. Only available on DVD. For those interested the other soloists are Ghiaurov, Cossotto and a beardless Pavarotti. I believe that Pavarotti was a replacement for an ill DiStefano. What an inspired choice as he sings superbly.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

True the HvK is outstanding but don't sell my favorite, the Reiner/Price/Elias/Bjoerling/Tozzi short. A stunning winner.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

nina foresti said:


> True the HvK is outstanding but don't sell my favorite, the *Reiner/Price/Elias/Bjoerling/Tozzi* short. A stunning winner.


I'm going to be listening to that recording later this week as part of my complete Verdi listening


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Her CD Blue Album is unsurpassed if you can still find it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sonata said:


> That's the one! I can't wait.
> I wish I had this:
> 
> 
> ...


I've sold mine for a few euros and I am so glad with that box.:angel:

And do not forget the Tosca with Karajan.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Sonata said:


> That's the one! I can't wait.
> I wish I had this:
> 
> 
> ...


There's also a wonderful 1962 Met broadcast available on CD, of Price, Franco Corelli, and Cornell MacNeil in TOSCA. You might want to check it out.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bellinilover said:


> There's also a wonderful 1962 Met broadcast available on CD, of Price, Franco Corelli, and Cornell MacNeil in TOSCA. You might want to check it out.


I probably heard that broadcast...I close my eyes and can hear Milton Cross all over again....I didn't realize at the time, how wonderful those days at the Met were. The orchestra playing wasn't as fine as it is today...but the singing...!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This thread made me think. And it turns out that I have absolutely nothing with Leontyne Price. Tosca would be the one for me since I only have three (two Callas and a sung-in-English Chandos set), but which one? I see several. There is the 1962 Met broadcast with Kurt Adler conducting. There is a better sound quality recording from 1973 with Zubin Mehta conducting. And there is the 1962 studio recording with Karajan. After a listening to a few clips and given the recording dates, I am leaning towards Mehta.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sonata said:


> I'm going to be listening to that recording later this week as part of my complete Verdi listening


Please try to find the DVD in your library ( it's also on line) Stunning


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Her CD Blue Album is unsurpassed if you can still find it.


I agree, this may be the perfect introduction to Price. This was her debut recording with RCA in 1961. It was not only released on CD, but also on SACD (the one I prefer). It shows her at the height of her power, with a nice selection from Verdi (Aida, Il Trovatore) and Puccini (La rondine, Madama Butterfly, Tosca, Turandot)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> This thread made me think. And it turns out that I have absolutely nothing with Leontyne Price. Tosca would be the one for me since I only have three (two Callas and a sung-in-English Chandos set), but which one? I see several. There is the 1962 Met broadcast with Kurt Adler conducting. There is a better sound quality recording from 1973 with Zubin Mehta conducting. And there is the 1962 studio recording with Karajan. After a listening to a few clips and given the recording dates, I am leaning towards Mehta.


These things happening some times, I my self have the same "problem" with some other singers, that's life.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> These things happening some times, I my self have the same "problem" with some other singers, that's life.


Done! I ordered this one:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Her CD Blue Album is unsurpassed if you can still find it.


Still for sale, from €10.00 till € 50.00


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

nina foresti said:


> Her CD Blue Album is unsurpassed if you can still find it.


What album is this? I search amazon for CD Blue Album leontyne price and get a single disk aria set that can be had for a couple dollars plus shipping but surely you are referring to some other set:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Florestan said:


> What album is this? I search amazon for CD Blue Album leontyne price and get a single disk aria set that can be had for a couple dollars plus shipping but surely you are referring to some other set:


I came across the same. Couldn't find a specifically titled "blue album"


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Florestan said:


> What album is this? I search amazon for CD Blue Album leontyne price and get a single disk aria set that can be had for a couple dollars plus shipping but surely you are referring to some other set:


No, that's what they're talking about, that's the Blue Album.

eta: it always been called "the Blue Album" since the official title is "Leontyne Price", and, you know, that's not very descriptive. And the album cover is blue.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

howlingfantods said:


> No, that's what they're talking about, that's the Blue Album.
> 
> eta: it always been called "the Blue Album" since the official title is "Leontyne Price", and, you know, that's not very descriptive. And the album cover is blue.


Not much to it. There are bigger aria sets of multiple disks. So not sure why this one is so desired.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Florestan said:


> Not much to it. There are bigger aria sets of multiple disks. So not sure why this one is so desired.


I mean, I don't really enjoy listening to aria collections (except when that's all there is, for pre long-player artists who didn't leave behind full opera recordings), so I'm not sure I'm the right one to ask.

Price at the time was an artist with an enormous amount of buzz and attention, and this was her first record. It's very well sung with Price at her freshest (although maybe a little unvarying, but how much variety do most folks really want or expect from these aria collections), so the record was a smashing success.

The format isn't one I appreciate but for most people, hearing a nice 45 minute collection of arias from the most popular operas by maybe the most beautiful voice ever recorded is a good ticket. If you like that kind of thing, I think this is one of the best around.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

At least in the SACD version of the "Blue Album", John Newton (sound engineer) remastered it for three channel surround sound. The original tapes were three channel, and were mixed to two in order to give more depth to the recording ( pretty common back then, for Living Stereo). The album is good as a introductory survey of Price, but as been mentioned, hardly comprehensive. As a historical document though, for fans of Leontyne, it's priceless.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I wish I could find her boxed set of aria albums at a reasonable price....a shame a year or two ago when I wasn't familiar with her it could be had for 70 or 80, now it's over 200.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Just listened to the Blue album. Beautiful!! I find I prefer Verdi in the complete operas, so the single arias weren't as satisfying, though it does have me itching to pull out my Il Trovotore and Aida again so I can hear her complete roles. The Puccini arias were great. I'll be listening to some of her songs as well soon


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sonata said:


> I wish I could find her boxed set of aria albums at a reasonable price....a shame a year or two ago when I wasn't familiar with her it could be had for 70 or 80, now it's over 200.


Just keep it on your radar and use Bookbutler to compare prices.


Sonata said:


> Just listened to the Blue album. Beautiful!! I find I prefer Verdi in the complete operas, so the single arias weren't as satisfying, though it does have me itching to pull out my Il Trovotore and Aida again so I can hear her complete roles. The Puccini arias were great. I'll be listening to some of her songs as well soon


It's a very good album worth every cent.


----------



## Sofiko (Jul 17, 2017)

Antiquarian said:


> At least in the SACD version of the "Blue Album", John Newton (sound engineer) remastered it for three channel surround sound. The original tapes were three channel, and were mixed to two in order to give more depth to the recording ( pretty common back then, for Living Stereo). The album is good as a introductory survey of Price, but as been mentioned, hardly comprehensive. As a historical document though, for fans of Leontyne, it's priceless.


Interesting information for me.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Florestan said:


> Not much to it. There are bigger aria sets of multiple disks. So not sure why this one is so desired.












"Blue" is a fine early collection but is a duplicate of famous LP record with only 46 minutes, unless you specifically wanted the SACD format there are other more complete basic samplers available cheap used

















Ultimate Collection (pix 1) contains all tracks from blue and using two CD expands to over 150 minutes and 28 tracks, if you want to focus on Verdi the "Verdi Heroines" provides 2CDs of aria and scences with 22 tracks and 107 minutes........probably best to get all three to be safe


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I just looked to see if my library has any Leontyne Price; lo and behold they have a four CD boxed set. Yay!!! If the catalogue information can be believed (not a given as the cataloging there is sometimes inaccurate) it's 6.5 hours worth. I am eagerly awaiting, just put a hold on it last night.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Still waiting for my Price Tosca. It seems to be on a slow boat. Ordered July 19. Early deliver date estimate is August 9!

EDIT: that is the mystery of no tracking number. It arrived today! Next up for my listening pleasure.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful voice. I have her singing Aida - a role she was born to sing.

Her Carmen for Karajan is outstanding for sexual allure. Still my favourite. OK I know it's not 'authentic' but then what is?

Her Leonore (Troivatore) for Karajan is also special.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sonata said:


> I just looked to see if my library has any Leontyne Price; lo and behold they have a four CD boxed set. Yay!!! If the catalogue information can be believed (not a given as the cataloging there is sometimes inaccurate) it's 6.5 hours worth. I am eagerly awaiting, just put a hold on it last night.


That is great set , including things she never sung one stage.










This one I mean.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Pugg said:


> That is great set , including things she never sung one stage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the one!!! I just started listening this morning


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sonata said:


> Yes, that's the one!!! I just started listening this morning


Like the variety on the discs , even La Traviata. :angel:


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I need another recording of Aida like I need a poke in the eye, but I'll ask anyway ...

Leontyne Price as Aida ... Solti or Leinsdorf?


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Taplow said:


> I need another recording of Aida like I need a poke in the eye, but I'll ask anyway ...
> 
> Leontyne Price as Aida ... Solti or Leinsdorf?


Most critics and fans recommend the Solti.

Price is in better voice in the Solti; by the time she recorded the Leinsdorf, she'd developed this husky, smokey quality to her voice, which is not unattractive but not stylistically ideal. Gorr in the abstract is a more ideal Amneris, with her dark mezzo voice, but I enjoy Bumbry's performance partnered with Price more. Bumbry has a brighter, more soprano'ish voice, which can be a drawback with other Aidas but Price's voice is so distinctive and smokey, it really blends nicely with Bumbry's brighter sound. She's particularly affecting in Act 4 where she's pleading with the priests for mercy for Radames.

I'm a big fan of Vickers in Wagner, but I've never really enjoyed his Radames or Otello that much. There's something sort of oddly measured that he does in Italian opera where every note sounds studied, and he's constantly changing the basic sound with every note. I find it distracting. The Leinsdorf is the first of Domingo's several recorded Radames. I think he overemphasizes Radames the passionate lover and underplays Radames the conquering general, but it's still a valid and enjoyable portrayal.

I probably prefer Merrill over Milnes as I generally do although not by a huge amount. They both make good sounds.

In terms of sung performances, I'd consider these a draw, maybe a touch leaning in the Solti's favor. But I much prefer the recorded balances with the Leinsdorf--Solti drowns out his singers at every turn, particularly every time there's a horn fanfare. Leinsdorf occasionally has some unusual tempi that he justified by reference to the score markings; I've not sat down with a metronome to verify if he has a point, but in any case, they do not bother me that much. And while I don't think Leinsdorf is a particularly musical or expressive bandleader, I think there's a hair more lyricism and shaping of musical phrases than Solti displays in his recording.

So I lean towards the Leinsdorf mostly to not listen to Solti, more than anything else. But if you love super precise attacks, big climaxes, and some of the sharpest horn fanfares around, Solti's the way to go. I'm just not at all convinced that precise attacks, big climaxes and horn fanfares are at all what Verdi was about when he wrote Aida.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks for this insight. I've not done a thorough enough comparison myself to judge. However, based on the admittedly cursory listen I did give them both I would have to say that I found Solti's Soltiness somewhat distracting. Price in the Leinsdorf however, seemed appealing. A more thorough listen is in order.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

howlingfantods said:


> Most critics and fans recommend the Solti.
> 
> Price is in better voice in the Solti; by the time she recorded the Leinsdorf, she'd developed this husky, smokey quality to her voice, which is not unattractive but not stylistically ideal. Gorr in the abstract is a more ideal Amneris, with her dark mezzo voice, but I enjoy Bumbry's performance partnered with Price more. Bumbry has a brighter, more soprano'ish voice, which can be a drawback with other Aidas but Price's voice is so distinctive and smokey, it really blends nicely with Bumbry's brighter sound. She's particularly affecting in Act 4 where she's pleading with the priests for mercy for Radames.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty much in complete agreement (hmmm... that's a contradiction, isn't it?). Even though I prefer the younger, more silvery-voiced Price, Vickers and Solti (who both do other repertoire well) put me off, and Gorr is, as she always was, rather monochromatic. I'm one who dislikes the _Samson et Dalila_ she and Vickers recorded; I find it vocally brutal and unseductive.


----------

